# icd



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

has anybody had an ICD (implantable Cardioverter Difibrillator) fitted for a heart problem.


----------



## Daedalas (Nov 12, 2009)

*ICD*

Good Afternoon Shuggy68

Yes ... I got one for Christmas <vbg> 20 Dec 2012 in fact and it has worked brilliantly well for me. I cut the grass yesterday and I washed the MH for a couple of hours this morning - first time for either in over a year!

You might like to search for <NHS+Christmas+Tale> - which roughly outlines the story to 22 Dec 2012.

If you would like to PM me, I'll be more than happy to tell you the why and the wherefore of it.


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi Daedalas
This is Barbara, Shuggy's wife. Just thought I'd let you know that he went for an Echocardiogram today as the first step towards getting his car licence back. He has an ICD check tomorrow and then sees the Cardiologist on the 14th. So keep your fingers crossed that all goes well.
He said he really enjoyed talking with you and we look forward to meeting you when we come up to the Tan Hill Inn. 
Take care


----------

